

Using Grunt And Bower for Frontend Package Management - realchaseadams
http://realchaseadams.com/2013/11/10/grunt-build-and-bower-package-management/

======
SkyMarshal
Fwiw an easy way to get started with Grunt & Bower is to clone Bootstrap [1]
and follow the setup instructions in the readme. That'll get you up and
running with a well-developed Gruntfile.js, Grunt, Bower, Less & JS
compilation, testing, and a number of other things. Then you can customize
from there with the huge package repository [2] - separate test and prod
builds, htmlminification, etc.

[1]: [https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap](https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap)

[2]: [http://gruntjs.com/plugins](http://gruntjs.com/plugins)

~~~
realchaseadams
Have you used Yeoman? It may suit those purposes better, especially if your
just using it for the gruntfile and bower configs.

One of the reasons I love Grunt is because of it's robust contribution
packages, so that's a great point.

Here's my Gruntfile if you're interested:

[https://gist.github.com/realchaseadams/7425232](https://gist.github.com/realchaseadams/7425232)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yup, Yeoman's great too, only reason I suggest starting with Bootstrap instead
is b/c the first time you start playing with Yeoman you can spend a lot of
time trying to figure out which scaffolding to download.

There are multiple options for every framework contributed by different people
and if you're not familiar with any of them, it can take some time downloading
them all, reading through the source, and comparing. At least that was the
case for me.

Bootstrap cuts out that step and is a simple, 'don't make me think' way of
cutting straight to working with Grunt and Bower.

Thanks for the gruntfile, lots of things and ways of doing stuff in there I
haven't seen yet, starred and will refer to it as I continue developing my
own.

~~~
realchaseadams
Thanks! That's a great point I hadn't really thought about as a reason to use
Bootstrap.

Thanks for pointing that out!

------
winkerVSbecks
For the latest project at work I've been using Yeoman with Grunt, Bower and
NPM for the Node part. It has been a fantastic experience and a brilliantly
streamlined workflow. I would highly recommend it.

The yeoman-angular generator is great at setting up scaffolding and then grunt
build spits out concatenated and minified js and CSS files. You can also run
all your tests using Grunt (which also get setup by the yeoman generator).

~~~
realchaseadams
Yeoman is fantastic! I actually used it to scaffold out my blog, which I use
jekyll for. It's amazing the things that we can automate things we used to
have to manually do and focus on making cool stuff!

